# JRuss91's log



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 28, 2021)

Ok im gonna give this a shot..so my daily diet is as follows.  Keep in mind in in maintenance right now.  I will be bumping things up when I start my cycle, more on that to follow. So I go to the gym about 30 mins after waking up, and during my maintenance phase its been without a pre-workout meal.

1. Post workout shake (mono crea with prot)
Cals 280. Fat 9. Carb 21. Prot 32
2. 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 40g of oats
Cals 268. Fat 8. Carb 27. Prot 32
3. 4oz chicken breast, 120g brown rice
Cals 245. Fat 4. Carb 28. Prot 26
4. 4oz chicken breast, 120g brown rice
Cals 245. Fat 4. Carb 28. Pror 26
5. 4oz beef, 170g broccoli, slice of whole wheat bread
Cals 305. Fat 7. Carb 31. Prot 34

Upcoming cycle is going to be lgd with ostarine for 10 weeks.
Weeks 1-2...10mg ostarine, 5mg lgd
Weeks 3-10 20mg ostarine, 10mg lgd

I will obviously be bumping numbers up on my diet once it starts


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 28, 2021)

I don't know anything about SARMs.  I'll follow along, though.  In your intro you mentioned PPL 3 on 1 off.  Are you training for strength or aesthetics right now?


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 28, 2021)

Aesthetics for the most part, I've always been a strong guy.


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 29, 2021)

You’re not gonna put on much mass eating 2000 calories a day. What’s the goal here?
You have a great base don’t be afraid to feed the beast!!!


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 29, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> You’re not gonna put on much mass eating 2000 calories a day. What’s the goal here?
> You have a great base don’t be afraid to feed the beast!!!


Goal being to put on as much "clean" mass as possible. I know with lgd some water is too be expected but going to balance that with a clean diet. Not afraid of a little puff. If you guys have anything to add please do... not really sure how much of a surplus I should be going for


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 29, 2021)

Will definitely be adding a pre workout meal and 1 or 2 more during the course of the day


----------



## CJ (Jul 29, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> Goal being to put on as much "clean" mass as possible. I know with lgd some water is too be expected but going to balance that with a clean diet. Not afraid of a little puff. If you guys have anything to add please do... not really sure how much of a surplus I should be going for


About 250 kcal surplus. That'll get you about 0.5 lbs a week gain, on average.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> About 250 kcal surplus. That'll get you about 0.5 lbs a week gain, on average.


Thanks CJ275.


----------



## CJ (Jul 29, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> Thanks CJ275.


I'd start that BEFORE you add in the SARMS. 

Make sure you're heading in the right direction before adding the drugs in. You want to hit the ground running.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 29, 2021)

CJ275, thanks for the info.  I plan on increasing my diet on my next off day.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 29, 2021)

I'll be following along. 

What are your workouts going to look like?


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 29, 2021)

Here's what I'm doing now, the only thing I'll probably add is a little more volume since the increased recovery time. Now the days aren't exact, but I'm starting with a Monday just to break down the schedule

Mon. Back, traps, bi's 
Lat pull downs- 6 sets
Machine rows(barbell rows)- 6 sets
Close grip cable rows- 6 sets
Db shrugs- 5 sets
Curl bar curls- 6sets
Smith machine or close grip cable rows- 6 sets

Tues. Chest, delts, tris
Incline bench(db or bb)- 6 sets
Flat bench(db or bb)- 6 sets
Cable fly's- 6 sets
Shoulder press(bb)- 6 sets
Db lateral raises- 6 sets
1 arm extensions (db, kneeling on bench)- 6 sets
Cable push downs- 6 sets

Wed. legs
Leg press- 8 sets
Leg extensions- 4 sets
Leg curls- 4 sets
Calf toe raises(machine) 6-8 sets

Thursday. Off and so on

Please critique my schedule


----------



## CJ (Jul 29, 2021)

Too much junk volume. 

Take Back for example. You're doing 29 sets for back every 4th day. 

There's no way that that's productive training. You could cut that in half or more, but do it with more intensity of effort and weight, and get better results.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Too much junk volume.
> 
> Take Back for example. You're doing 29 sets for back every 4th day.
> 
> There's no way that that's productive training. You could cut that in half or more, but do it with more intensity of effort and weight, and get better results.


How did you get 29.
I only do 3 different moves, 6 sets a piece


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 29, 2021)

I just saw that I put close grip again at the bottom.  That shouldn't be there. It's only 18 sets


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 29, 2021)

Must have been thinking while I was typing


----------



## CJ (Jul 29, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> How did you get 29.
> I only do 3 different moves, 6 sets a piece


Lat pull downs- 6 sets
Machine rows(barbell rows)- 6 sets
Close grip cable rows- 6 sets
Db shrugs- 5 sets
Smith machine or close grip cable rows- 6 sets

All of these are back exercises. And again, done every 4th day, so 58 sets every 8 days.

Late add on:
You'll find that 10-20 working sets PER WEEK is the range the majority of people use. If you find yourself very far from that, which I consider 58 sets in 8 days to be, you should think of reevaluate what you're doing.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 29, 2021)

Those smith machine cable rows shouldn't be on there, I wasthinking while I was typing, but I understand what your saying. Do you have any insight on what should stay and what should go?


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 29, 2021)

I guess I always put traps in their own category


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 29, 2021)

My next question is on my upcoming cycle I'm assuming that my body can handle that sort of volume right?


----------



## CJ (Jul 30, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> My next question is on my upcoming cycle I'm assuming that my body can handle that sort of volume right?


Why would you want to??? 

You can work harder, or for longer, but you can't do both. 

I'd choose hard work, not just doing endless non-productive sets.


----------



## CJ (Jul 30, 2021)

"Set Volume for Muscle Size: The Ultimate Evidence Based Bible – Weightology" https://weightology.net/the-members...uscle-size-the-ultimate-evidence-based-bible/


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 30, 2021)

Damn CJ275, thank you so much for posting that. I'm clicking it as we speak


----------



## PZT (Aug 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Why would you want to???
> 
> You can work harder, or for longer, but you can't do both.
> 
> I'd choose hard work, not just doing endless non-productive sets.


spot on brother. When I was in my 20s I would just workout longer lol. I thought my top sets were intense but they rally weren't. When you really hit a few exercises with high intensity you realize you really can maintain that in a workout for 3 hours. Which Ive done those workouts but if Id gone to a place on the first few exercises I wouldn't have been there that long. It was pointless. Now I will say I seem to maintain a lower body when Id hit that crazy volume haha


----------



## Send0 (Sep 20, 2021)

Any update to this log? Looks like you started to get the structure of what you want to log, but haven't started logging yet?

Just want to make sure I didn't miss anything?


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 20, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Any update to this log? Looks like you started to get the structure of what you want to log, but haven't started logging yet?
> 
> Just want to make sure I didn't miss anything?


Yeah, Jake, stop being a lazy butt. Post up those gainz bruh.

I thought you had some sort of major recognition or something for your sick bod.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 22, 2021)

At work Bros lol. I'll update at 1


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> At work Bros lol. I'll update at 1


I'm watching the clock, tapping my foot. 😂


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 22, 2021)

Haha.. I'm doing it I'm doing it


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 22, 2021)

So bout 2 to 3 weeks ago I stopped the lgd and superdrol... continuing 500mgs of test for about another 7 weeks or so.  Current body weight this morning as soon as I woke up was 171. So have abs sort of lol, definitely not as defined as the were in my profile pic, but I am holding a bunch of water.... gonna do some pics when I get home


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> So bout 2 to 3 weeks ago I stopped the lgd and superdrol... continuing 500mgs of test for about another 7 weeks or so.  Current body weight this morning as soon as I woke up was 171. So have abs sort of lol, definitely not as defined as the were in my profile pic, but I am holding a bunch of water.... gonna do some pics when I get home


How tall are you again? We weigh roughly the same, but I think you look bigger than me over all.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> How tall are you again? We weigh roughly the same, but I think you look bigger than me over all.


He said earlier: 5'5.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2021)

dted23 said:


> He said earlier: 5'5.


Ah, that explains it. I was starting to feel self conscious for not "looking" my weight 😂


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 22, 2021)

Here ya go


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm 5 feet 8


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 22, 2021)

dted23 said:


> He said earlier: 5'5.


You took away 3 inches


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2021)

Well damn, now I feel self conscious again because so am I 😂.

You look good man, a little fluff but solid. You have a good forearm to bicep ratio too IMO


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> You took away 3 inches


3 inches is precious to us shorties 😂


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Well damn, now I feel self conscious again because so am I 😂.
> 
> You look good man, a little fluff but solid. You have a good forearm to bicep ratio too IMO


Thank you Send0! Trying to put the work in


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2021)

You know what I'm jealous of the most, and it might sound weird... But it's your wrist size. Makes the entire arm look better IMO.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 22, 2021)

Pfft, I'll _never_ take 3 inches.
Do wish for meatier forearms, keep saying ill target them and then I dont.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You know what I'm jealous of the most, and it might sound weird... But it's your wrist size. Makes the entire arm look better IMO.


Lol first time I've ever gotten a wrist compliment


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> Lol first time I've ever gotten a wrist compliment


It could just be the picture, but they looked like a decent size relative to the forearm.

I have small joints, which makes my overall frame look smaller too. So I notice things like that because I wish my own were bigger.


----------



## Spear (Sep 23, 2021)

Lookin good!


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 24, 2021)

How i look upon awakening


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 24, 2021)

I can only do one side at a time, have to hold the phone


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

Is one lat bigger?

I know my right lat is bigger than my left, but I also seem to not have as good of a mind muscle connection on that side and can't flex as well. I'll probably be adding in some unilateral work to try to address it.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 24, 2021)

It's how I was leaning,  notice in the one that's bigger i was leaning different.  When someone holds a mirror for me and I doboth they are symmetrical


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 24, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> I can only do one side at a time, have to hold the phone


Lats look huge! That’s awesome man, lats boost aesthetics soo much.

Also, I’m not symmetrical and it’s fine:


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

Hope it didn't come off as if I was being critical. That definitely wasn't my intention. After all your lats blow mine away 😎


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Hope it didn't come off as if I was being critical. That definitely wasn't my intention. After all your lats blow mine away 😎


No sir,  I didnt take it like that, even if you would have, I have thick skin.... no problems here brother


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 24, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Lats look huge! That’s awesome man, lats boost aesthetics soo much.
> 
> Also, I’m not symmetrical and it’s fine:


Thanks buddy!


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 29, 2021)

Quick pic at gym


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 29, 2021)

Good work man, keep it up! It's paying off for you.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 29, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good work man, keep it up! It's paying off for you.


Thank you brother! Means alot


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Oct 4, 2021)

The latest


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 5, 2021)

Killer traps man.


JakeRuss91 said:


> The latest


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 5, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> How i look upon awakening


Fanciest mirror I've ever seen


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Oct 5, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Killer traps man.


Thanks bro!!


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 5, 2021)

Lookin solid bro. Keep it up!


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Oct 5, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Lookin solid bro. Keep it up!


Thanks man


----------



## Send0 (Dec 3, 2021)

@JakeRuss91 did you die? Or did some other girl steal all your stuff again? 🤣


----------

